# Anyone ever watch MANCAVE..?



## Coffinmaker (Dec 27, 2007)

Now I know we have all talked about safety in our shops and I ALWAYS make sure I can be as safe as possible.Now with that said I was taking a break from ripping some 1×4s and decided to sit and relax for a few.I am flipping through my favorite channels whe I come accross one I have kinda watched before….Man Cave.This one was about how they were going to re-do a Barber Shop for these older gentlemen.
Now as I am watching this I see them set up a cut using a Circular saw to rip some plywood.As I watch this one gentleman start to make the cut I take a closer look and as MY JAW dropped I couldnt believe what I am seeing..!!!! The other gentleman standing on the other end reaches forward and grabs the front on the saw to help PULL it to finish the cut..not the saw but the flat part of the saw..( guide)!! I FLIP out as the so called HOST does nothing to stop this…!! WOW…I am waiting to see the one guy fall and the other guy lose all 10 fingers…I cant believe what I am seeing.
My ex looks at me and I can see what she is about to ask me…LOL…NOPE,never tried it and I dont ever plan on cutting a board like that.As the program goes on I notice they are standing by a table saw..( THIS should be interesting…lol..) now I am watching as one guy feeds the plywood in when I look at the host standing there using a HAMMER to keep the wood tight to the BLADE…OMG….all I can see is the wood kicking back and the hammer flying like a ninja blade at someone….Talk about an accident waiting to happen.I thought the host was PRO..pro moron maybe.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

I have seen some scary table saw action on many home shows. Lots of people having someone else pull the wood through the blade. Usually a tiny bench top saw vs. a 4×8 sheet.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Last Summer, when the construction crew was working on my new shop, I noticed one of the guys hand feeding a two foot 2"x10" thru an unguarded contractor saw. He was making a long diagonal ripping cut and running both hands past the spinning blade. I couldn't stand it. I said "Eddie, give me those boards, ( about thirty) and I will cut them on my bandsaw". He didn't argue with me.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I saw that show and thought exactly the same thing.


----------



## skozub (Feb 9, 2008)

The limited safety sense out there is scary. I'm not sure if it's a lack of proper exposure or a lack of intelligence. What some of these people do is downright insane…but why? If it's the ladder I can't help a whole lot from where I sit, but if it's the former then what you did by posting this is exactly the type of exposure the issues need. Showing what people are doing wrong gives others a place to see not only how to properly do the work, but exactly what NOT to do.

I'm a big climber/mountaineer - a book is produce annually called "Accidents in North American Mountaineering". The books are amazing b/c they help illustrate what NOT to do and constantly re-enforce your understanding of safety…granted a lot more can go wrong out there than in a woodshop. After reading about one of these chilling experiences, you double-think things and see signs a lot faster that point to danger. Perhaps calling these out to folks will prevent senseless accidents and re-enforce safety.


----------

